# upstate south carolina



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

i am new to the upstate area and i want to host a herf to meet poeple. i wanted to see a show of hand on people who would be interested i live in the greenwood area about an hour from cola, greenville and agusta GA.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Always time for a herf! We have a nice SC contingent here so keep us posted.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

is there a way to just talk to sc people. like a dedicated form


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

There are a few of us in Easley. I have been here since January. I would be up for an Upstate Herf though!!


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Well, hell, guys! I lived in Greenwood for 10 years before moving to Charleston 6 years ago. I haven't had a chance to get together with any folks from the group to swap stories and have a smoke or two. Don't remember any B&Ms in Greenwood. Maybe we could meet somewhere in the middle, near Capitol City. I know there's a quite a few guys that call it home. Mainly Gamecock fans at that. :tg I can put up with them though. :tu


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

ya i would love to go to cola for a herf i know there are plenty of places that would let us. nothing like a few drinks cigars and football.

ther is a joint in greenwood called the tobacco case but no smoking in there

depending on how many people get i have no problem doing it at my house or i know a few good places.

go usc


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

God, not another one! :bn


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

well who would like to set up a date for a herf in up state or cola

lets see a show of hands:chk


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

I have yet to get together with the CS midlands folk, but they do _ALWAYS_ let me know when something is going on.

If I can sneak away from the family for a night or so, I'm game! Keep me in 'da loop.


----------

